# Catawba report



## Carpman

Fished 6.5 out of the dock. Took us a bit to get out cause we were pudding the whole way. Wanted to get away from people, that seems to be the ticket to catching fish out there. Did find some pockets of crappy ice......so be careful. Don't just go full throttle like I saw a lot of guys do yesterday. 

Got set up had 2 on ice in about 15 min then bite stopped and we started drilling holes. We had to follow the school around all morning. Didn't matter what bait as long as it had a night crawler on it. 
We were done by 11 and helped some guys out getting their stuff ready to go on shore before leaving the area. It was a good first day on the ice.


----------



## da-animal

Nice job! And thanks for the report......6.5 miles out from dock?


----------



## litg8r

That's wild- never heard of crawlers on the ice before. Did you guys have minnows too and the crawlers out fished them or were crawlers your only live bait? Lastly, without giving away numbers, what direction were you off the ramp? Thanks


----------



## Carpman

Man we tried dried minnows and live. I could not buy a bite with them. Just hooked the crawlers on the tail end of the spoons. 

Green island is almost 6 miles from the dock if that gives you any hints. NW of the party that was south of green. Early morning the fish were in shallower then moved deeper. 

We were going to start closer but with the weather being decent decided to make the trek.


----------



## Carpman

I forgot to mention that one of the spots that we spudded was not good at all. Pretty close to all the guys south of green. We drilled a hole and it was 3.75 inches. We vacated that spot real quick. I don't know if the current in that area is screwing with the ice or if it's all the variations in the wind.


----------



## sady dog

Getting away from the peeps is the key,,:good: I had solid ice under me as well, and with the temps being low this week i think next weekend the fish will be on fire. Just as long as we stay away from barge trail and those dam airboats .... man they suck!


----------



## litg8r

Carpman said:


> Man we tried dried minnows and live. I could not buy a bite with them. Just hooked the crawlers on the tail end of the spoons.
> 
> Green island is almost 6 miles from the dock if that gives you any hints. NW of the party that was south of green. Early morning the fish were in shallower then moved deeper.
> 
> We were going to start closer but with the weather being decent decided to make the trek.


Thanks for the reply


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing

sady dog said:


> Just as long as we stay away from barge trail and those dam airboats .... man they suck!


Unless you're on one.....


----------



## BankAngler

Just left Catawba State Park. Took the dogs for a walk and talked to several groups coming off the ice. No fish and nearly zero visibility. The wind is really ripping. When I left there were still about. 40 vehicles in the lot.


----------



## fishingful

We went up and looked. Never unloaded the quad. Had the girlfriend with me and didn't want to take her out in the wind that's up here. Going to get stronger this afternoon.


----------



## My Demeyes

Missed a couple fish, got blown off the ice, should have known better.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DEAD_EYE

Caught a 2 man limit on Friday and lost a few at the hole. Went back out Saturday and the current was so bad couldn't get a lure to the bottom. Around 10:30 the current slowed and caught 3 in 20min then current switched around and picked up and nothing the rest of the day. Still caught 3 so I'm pretty happy considering the rest of the reports. Heading back out tomorrow so if anyone is going PM me and lets try and get on some fish...


----------



## Kenlow1

Deadeye-care to let's us know whereabouts you fished on Friday. My buddy and his partner did well on Friday too, they were 2 miles NW of Catawba park. They got a 13 lber that is going on wall. I asked how they got it up thru hole? He said she came to hole head first and no problem. They had a 7" hole. They did not limit but got 8 fish between the 2 of them, all nice fish. Gotta get up there next week!


----------



## Carpman

Glad I didn't go up today.....looks windy.


----------



## Many Eyes

Dead Eye, I was thinking about tomorrow.


----------



## B Thomas

Night crawlers eh??


----------



## B Thomas

Kenlow, is your buddy that got the 13 named Joey??


----------



## Ey3FrenZy

Who else is going tomorrow and where are you guys picking up minnows at? I know of Herb's B&T but was curious to see if there were any others.


----------



## ggrem

Rickards Bait right on 53 is the only place I go. 1-419-734-2496. Howie and the guys in there are good people.


----------



## ggrem

They have a really good selection of all the lures you would need thru the ice.........


----------



## Alaskan20

I'm planning on it...


----------



## Ey3FrenZy

thx ggrem i wasnt sure if they were open yet.. but thats great.


----------



## Kenlow1

B-Thomas, my buddy's name is Tom. He lives by me in Suffield. Not sure what his friend's name is that got the 13 lber.


----------



## HappySnag

I was out of Catawba today 7am 1pm,with 3 guys,we got 5 eyes and loose 6 at hole nice fish 28",fishing was good morning,no wind problem till 11am,we were 2 miles NW,big grup was south west of green,ice was good,on the way back,lot of snow drift.


----------



## hearttxp

Ey3FrenZy said:


> Who else is going tomorrow and where are you guys picking up minnows at? I know of Herb's B&T but was curious to see if there were any others.


Yes Herb's is open and also has Minnows and what ever you need guys !


----------



## kwalleye1

Good reports , I have cabin fever and ready to drill a few holes, what is the Ice thickness averaging off Catawba ? We would like to head up Friday and Sat. and sit for a few days, sounds pretty good so far !!!! Thanks for any update !!!


----------



## HappySnag

kwalleye1 
where we fished 8" ice,people were running fourweelers all over the place,you have to be on alert all the time,you can get heavy current and that can under cut that ice,if you fallow fourweeler 50 yards back and you can see his tracks,you can take your gards little of,if you go on fourweeler track and you do not fallow anybody,you have to be on full alert,it is like new ice with no tracks.


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing

me and a friend are planning on coming up and fishing out of catawaba is there anyone who drives people out a few miles the place we wanna go is 2.5 miles out 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Carpman

There are plenty of guys out that far Wishin.......I'm sure you can find someone to ride out with you. If not, you need to drive slow and spud/drill holes the whole way out. Otherwise it will be too late if you just drive.


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing

Carpman said:


> There are plenty of guys out that far Wishin.......I'm sure you can find someone to ride out with you. If not, you need to drive slow and spud/drill holes the whole way out. Otherwise it will be too late if you just drive.


I would walk but I'm taking an older friend out... is there lots of snow?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## My Demeyes

Saturday 3/4 mile northwest 6" ice, 1.5 miles out 10", Sunday 3.3 miles north had 13" of ice, didn't mark many fish all weekend. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## PapawSmith

My Demeyes said:


> Saturday 3/4 mile northwest 6" ice, 1.5 miles out 10", Sunday 3.3 miles north had 13" of ice, didn't mark many fish all weekend.


With 10"-13" of ice I'm surprised that someone has not ran out in a small truck yet. NOT saying it is a good idea, just surprised no one has tried it.


----------



## Carpman

Wait till the weekend. There will be single cab trucks out guarantee it. We will make another 5 inches this week with the weather prediction.


----------



## OhioMadMan

Me and a buddy got 8 fish between the two of us. I lost a very big fish at the
hole, a very big fish . Had to move around a lot. A lot of current during the middle of the day. Fished about 2 miles to the west of the ramp.


----------



## Rabbeye

Do you guys think it will be safe to drive a jeep wrangler out in the next few days? I don't have a quad or sled and don't want to walk 5 or 6 miles. Or would it be safer to hire a guide? I'm not very familiar with the ice........


----------



## da-animal

IMO I don't think it's EVER safe to drive a SUV/truck on the ice in Lake Erie, it doesn't get cold enough like the north western states, but ppl do it all the time..... If you do drive slow, and you might want to take your doors off.....be safe


----------



## ALFREDO

x2 scaryyyyyyyyyy..........


----------



## rutnut245

Rabbeye said:


> Do you guys think it will be safe to drive a jeep wrangler out in the next few days? I don't have a quad or sled and don't want to walk 5 or 6 miles. Or would it be safer to hire a guide? I'm not very familiar with the ice........


We haven't had enough ice off the mainland in many years for vehicles. Maybe by the end of the month. You'll also need planks for crossing cracks. The pucker factor will be enormous. The current has been ripping lately and I wouldn't even consider it for a while yet.

Lake Erie ice is no place for beginners. It's definately the big league, HIRE A GUIDE.


----------



## My Demeyes

OhioMadMan said:


> Me and a buddy got 8 fish between the two of us. I lost a very big fish at the
> hole, a very big fish . Had to move around a lot. A lot of current during the middle of the day. Fished about 2 miles to the west of the ramp.


Were you guys marking many fish there? how deep was the water? I tried a few different spots this past weekend, and never really marked much anywhere.


----------



## OhioMadMan

My Demeyes said:


> Were you guys marking many fish there? how deep was the water? I tried a few different spots this past weekend, and never really marked much anywhere.


We didn`t mark a lot of fish. When the current was strong my vex wouldn`t
show my lure. We were in 22-23ft most of the time. On one move to the south we were in 20 ft of water.


----------



## quicktafix1

Driving anything other than quads, snowmobiles or airboats out on the lake is very dangerous not only for the passengers but for any rescue or recovery staff if you break through. The airboats, current and mother nature make the ice thickness very unpredictable. If you do drive your vehicle out and do go through and live to go through the expensive recovery process plan on insurance not covering it and serious fines from the EPA for pollution. Most definitely hire a guide!!

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Kenlow1

2nd Andy, I would never even think about taking a vehicle out there but people do it. Definitely would take off doors and or cut off cab on older vehicle. If you do go thru the ice with a veh, quad or sled you are responsible for any pollution you cause, let alone the cost of salvage operation involved. IMO not worth the risk. Someone who has had their quad or sled salvaged can maybe tell you how much it cost them?


----------



## pistol

Take a guide WAY cheaper than a new jeep and a million times safer!!!!!!


----------



## hearttxp

The Older Ice guides used to strip a Car or truck down for a Ice vehicle ? But most use quads now. Some of the islanders still have the old fords (Model T ) for ice use only ? But they should be in a Museum some where !


----------



## HappySnag

OhioMadMan
if you move the transeducer cable,it will swing back and fort and you wil see your lure,and more area if there are any fish.i seen people duing that fo checkin on fish,more cavrige.


----------



## Alaskan20

Pucker factor x2!


----------



## Tailchaser

This winter is starting to look like the old days. Only then they had ice buggies, a lot of flat beds, with chains wrapped around the metal rims. Christmas tree's as far as you could see, marking trails. You had to have extensions for your gas augers. I drove my 72 sportabout out of Sterling State Park. There were campers parked out ther on the ice. Had about 20 " of ice. Wow !!! I'm getting olddddddd.


----------



## ggcanteri

Tailchaser ,I must be getting old too! I remember those days. Can't remember the year we drove a jeep cherokee from Catawba to PIB with only 1 crack to cross. We put planks across the crack to cross. Talk about puckering!


----------



## Carpman

There are still pics going around the net of the old south bass races. They used to set up bleachers on the ice and race cars on a circle track!!!!!!

Those were the days....

BTW....extended forecast looks about the best I have seen in a long, long time. 

It is Def game on now.


----------



## albionsteelheader

For some of you hard core fishermen talking about the car racing and older cars on the ice, ran across this video of what you may have referred to.....Pat Dailey song + video of Put in Bay in the winter - last minute or so of car races on ice. 

[ame]http://youtu.be/Aq6OdYzrIGA[/ame]


----------



## die4irish

yep I can remember them running taxi's out of anchor point all the way to the islands.


----------



## laynhardwood

Cool video thanks for sharing that


----------



## kneedeep

I hope more people get to see this so they can enjoy what a great resource we have. make todays adventure tomorrows memories!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

I heard three guys and a quad went swimming off mouse today? Any more info than that?


----------



## Duckdude82

That looks like too much fun!


----------



## captmike

If they were out in pass near mouse I don't doubt, that ice has gone to crap with current


----------



## PapawSmith

captmike said:


> If they were out in pass near mouse I don't doubt, that ice has gone to crap with current


CaptMike,
In your opinion and experience, if the weather over the next five or six days locks up the entire lake, like it may, won't that significantly reduce the current in the lake? Seems to me that if there is no water surface area for the winds to influence the current should stabilize, is that correct? Thanks.


----------



## Fishman2025

Wind does help dictate current. But so does a place called Niagara falls. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## captmike

Yes it will help but I believe a good portion of the movement is also tidal. Lots of people tell me I've been standing on frozen water to long when I tell them that but the full moon makes it stronger and it switches directions twice in 24 hours like tide? We had lots of current on Friday before we really had any wind. Just observations, can't get anyone to back it up but if moons gravity pulls ocean water how can't it pull all bodies of water?


----------



## fishingful

PapawSmith said:


> CaptMike,
> In your opinion and experience, if the weather over the next five or six days locks up the entire lake, like it may, won't that significantly reduce the current in the lake? Seems to me that if there is no water surface area for the winds to influence the current should stabilize, is that correct? Thanks.


You have to remember the rivers and bottlenecking of the islands and the mainland. Portage river flows that way Sandusky river dumps out into the lake maumee river dumps out and if you watch a clear lake turn to mud in the summer you will get an idea of how the current is formed there. You wouldnt think that the rivers effect the water way out there.


----------



## captmike

The rivers and creeks back up as well like like the ones I fish in Florida that are tidal. This week while we have had these crazy current changes, I was talking to my dad that lives 40 miles from the lake, the creek behind his house drains into portage river , he keeps a hole in ice to get buckets of water for pigs. He said in morning the water was several inches below the ice, came back mid day and there was water boiling out onto ice and later that evening was back down. That was sat when the current was real bad going west in morning and just as bad going east by noon or so


----------



## fishingful

captmike said:


> The rivers and creeks back up as well like like the ones I fish in Florida that are tidal. This week while we have had these crazy current changes, I was talking to my dad that lives 40 miles from the lake, the creek behind his house drains into portage river , he keeps a hole in ice to get buckets of water for pigs. He said in morning the water was several inches below the ice, came back mid day and there was water boiling out onto ice and later that evening was back down. That was sat when the current was real bad going west in morning and just as bad going east by noon or so


Works the same way in the summer. There is still open water off Marblehead. I was at the lighthouse Sunday. Wind still has an effect just like in the summer. Blows the water to Canada and the boats in the mud. A bunch of things effect the current in lake Erie. 

On Monday 2 miles west out of the state park current switched directions.


----------



## island troller

Broke through a lot from Pebble beach to nw of mouse tonight in airboat. Be Careful.


----------



## PapawSmith

Fishman2025 said:


> Wind does help dictate current. But so does a place called Niagara falls.


The natural flow from Superior to Ontario does cause a constant west/east current but that does not explain the severe east/west current you often get below the ice. I assume that heavy winds over open water, even several miles away, cause this water movement. That's why I ask.


----------



## eyepod.barnes

REALLY!!!?? Winds SW @ 32 MPH for Friday!!
why why why?? can't we get along mother nature?? you're being unfair!


----------



## Carpman

Gale winds all weekend. I was planning on going up again, but no go for me. I'm gonna stay local. Try and get on some ice that has trees around it so my shanty doesn't end up on the yellow brick road. 

Good luck to the ones that get out. I'm sure someone will be towing a trailer shanty out this weekend.


----------



## HappySnag

we fished 1-22-14 whole day 2miles NW of Catawba moved few times,we hit 3 fish at noon in 10 minutes,one brouke the line,drag was set good,one get of after giving her ride 5',and one I brought up 3 time,then she peel line and than she got of 5' below ice on rapala,fishing was slow,ice was good,about 100 shanties,we check on them,we know only 3 fish on ice.it is more pleasure to fight with fish,than women.


----------



## agreen6489

Sir, I've been trying to track you down for a newspaper article. I'm a reporter near Catawba and I'd like to do a story on your catch. If you get this message, please give me a call ASAP -- 610-216-4238. Thanks!


----------



## agreen6489

Gimme a ring for the newspaper! 610-216-4238


----------



## HappySnag

are you looking for,captmike ,
interwie for that big eye?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

John Gillespie caught that fish 32in and 12lbs. I'm a little tired of seeing it lol. 

Hope the gales calm down, I wanna go fishin!


----------



## pistol

We were out yesterday and fished from 9 til 5. We were 2.5 miles NW of Cataba and about 1/2 mile directly east of F can. We got 2 and I had not a bite til 230 then had 3 fish on in 5min and lost um all after a few cranks on 3/4 slender spoons. One guy got both fish from 2/3 and our other buddy never had a sniff. The 2 caught were on gold northland buckshot spoons. I only marked those ones that bit too. Wanted to more but with the wind too big of a hassle so we stayed and gutted it out there. Probably should have moved but the wind was killer. 10 great in of ice


----------



## ErieBoy75

ah, back in the day. I rode out on the old Model T's, flew over in the Tin Goose and actually got to co-pilot on occasion, but at 10 yrs old, I was just wide-eyed and didn't touch anything!
We caught a few perch back then. Nothing like the walleye fishing of these days. Bowling at the Bay 90's, ice cream at Tony's (yep, even in the winter!)
I'm not heading up there in zero degree weather, though. Best day I had it was about 45F, thick ice and active eyes on swedish pimples.
Thanks for the video and reports, fellers!
ErieBoy75


----------



## Carpman

Um....who is that guy trying to get a hold of?

Anyway, not very good reports coming in recently. I have been on the phone all day and hearing people spent all day on the ice and only pulling as many as 4. Not worth it for me unless some bigger numbers move into the area. With the amount of time it takes us to get out there I can't justify going up. 

Gonna stay local this weekend and try and get some perch for the fryer. 

Good luck everyone that gets out in the wind. May your anchors hold on!!!!


----------



## Carpman

I did forget to mention, and this is from a phone conversation from someone that was out today, that there are 4 huge cracks out there now. One of the cracks is not passable unless you have an airboat. They had to go a mile out of their way to get where they were going. With this current plus wind combo, it's only going to get worse I think. I would be very careful about the catawba ramp this weekend. One of the cracks is right off the dock. Ice keeps shifting back and forth there. 

If you do go out keep in mind that cracks will occur because of the wind during the day. You may not be able to come back the same way you came in.


----------



## pistol

Great advice Carpman!!!! I use my plot trail from my HD5 but your right things can change during the day and that trail might not be good coming in. We need this wind to stop especially during this cold spell we are gonna have to really lock things in so then next weekend it can be balls to the wall....yahooo


----------



## EyeCatchEm

Any one know how thick the ice is today? Any problems?


----------



## EyeCatchEm

There were cracks today? Even with the frigid temps, I am a little surprised. Thought it would be solid.


----------



## hearttxp

EyeCatchEm said:


> There were cracks today? Even with the frigid temps, I am a little surprised. Thought it would be solid.


ICE breaker out of Toledo to Detroit river I read ? thus open water and Ice Can Move ? heard report of 5' crack west by Camp Perry ? Did not see myself just read it ?

So as always be safe ! NO such thing as Good Ice ! If in doubt check it out !


----------



## Carpman

Yep, heard about the crack out west. That may be what is pushing the ice around at the islands. Hopefully we get some good reports from this weekend. Hope everyone was safe in the blizzard yesterday. I'm sure someone was out fishing in that crap!


----------



## tomb

Talked to someone that tried NW out of Catawba this morning. Blew through and got stuck with quad twice a short ways out. Went home.


----------



## EyeCatchEm

just landed this one 1.5 miles NW out of Catawba


----------



## Kenlow1

What did you catch your eye on? Pimple, rapala? How is the wind & conditions up there?


----------



## hearttxp

tomb said:


> Talked to someone that tried NW out of Catawba this morning. Blew through and got stuck with quad twice a short ways out. Went home.


Sled weather for a while for sure !


----------



## HappySnag

EyeCatchEm 
he was first time,ice fishing of Catawba,i tock him out,he pick the fish with silver green pimple,we got 6 eyes,rapalas,pimple,he lost 4 eyes,weather was perfect,and ice was good,forweelers and sleds all over the place,20 shanties in mitel Catawba and south bas.


----------



## airbrn439

Looking to make a trip up got my own spot off catawba about 2 miles out getting to old and fat to walk it wondering if anybody is taking people out don't need a guide just looking for a ride thanks for any info


----------



## rutnut245

15,000 views on this thread !!! The State Park is gonna be a circus this weekend. Prepare to be diverted to alternate parking. I'm glad we're fishing to the west but I expect that to be busy too.


----------



## fishingful

Yep get there early to get a spot. They will be parking down the road.


----------



## tomb

See you there


----------



## hearttxp

rutnut245 said:


> 15,000 views on this thread !!! The State Park is gonna be a circus this weekend. Prepare to be diverted to alternate parking. I'm glad we're fishing to the west but I expect that to be busy too.


Yes And 1,500 of them will be trying to park their trucks in that little LOT Sat & Sun ! OH BOY !

I bet the lot will be Full before 6:00 am ?


----------



## Carpman

So much for a simple report I posted.

Anyway, guys need to be careful coming out of catawba. There is more than one spot that will get you wet. After some phone calls today the fish are still a little scarce. None of my buddies have got a limit since my first post. Ill be going west if it permits this weekend.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hearttxp

Some where Off Catawba Yesterday or today ? After the weekend snow fall. 

Be safe Guys !


----------



## rutnut245

Carpman said:


> So much for a simple report I posted.
> 
> Anyway, guys need to be careful coming out of catawba. There is more than one spot that will get you wet. After some phone calls today the fish are still a little scarce. None of my buddies have got a limit since my first post. Ill be going west if it permits this weekend.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


If you're worried about the ice moving off Catawba I can promise you it moves further and more easily the further west you go.


----------



## Carpman

I am not worried about the ice moving. I was more interested in catching fish.....which is not happening in my opinion out of Catawba. I think the fish are outside the reefs right now. Not over by the islands. They may be getting a few there.....but I haven't heard of any quick action. The ones that have found them are not talking. Years past it has always been west. 

I was just throwing out a warning for anyone venturing out there this weekend about the cracks. I have experience and they don't bother me.


----------



## captmike

Quad fell in Straight out from millers ferry right in line with mouse Island


----------



## joewallguy

Cool! Lets drive trucks full of steel across.! Glad we didnt bury ours that bad on sunday. We put half the quad in twice but was able to get it out.


----------



## idontknow316

These pictures say that my truck won't be one that is taking up a parking spot  I don't think my nuts are that big. I'll wait for soft water or stick to small water lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## walleyezak

Be safe this weekend guys.....Remember no fish is worth your life.....it'll be April before we know it


----------



## hoppy63

captmike said:


> Quad fell in Straight out from millers ferry right in line with mouse Island


Gee......what a surprise given location


----------



## Carpman

Nice free plug you got there Reel.......

Anyway, got a report today that the ice moved again. I will be fishing local again this weekend don't wanna chance the wind/rain/snow tomorrow and Saturday. That will most likely change the conditions again. It's like a new place every time I go up there.....lol


----------



## Carpman

Good luck everyone, I am staying local today. It's 445 and I'm sure Catawba is a zoo already. Be safe and catch lot's of Big Fish!


----------



## Sneakers2548

What size range on the pimples is everyone using? The rapala size would help to?


----------



## HappySnag

Sneakers2548 
I had hits on,lerge,medium,pimples,and medium rapala,if is heavy current,i put large pimples,i can tuch the bottom easy,litle curend I put smoler bait,3 minows on each.


----------



## Carpman

What happysnag said will work just fine. I use kastmasters instead of pimples though.


----------



## Sneakers2548

Thanks for the help! Going to make the trip next Saturday. Need all the tips we can get.


----------



## glowgetter

Cant wait to come to ohio and hopefully put a whooping on walter ! We are coming down next friday and am hoping to hook up with a ogf er to show us a good time and a safe trail. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Were not rookies when it comes to ice fishing for ohio walleyes . We have been there a bunch of times, using a guide/ airboat . Its just that erie can be intimidating .


----------



## eyehunter8063

Whats going on in that pack towards Put in bay? Eyes or perch any one no?


----------



## Carpman

Hit catawba again yesterday.......

Not so good, quad was a no go when we left so we were on foot. Good news is all the slop is gone, but the quads and machines from the weekend tore the living crap out of the ice up to about 1/2 mile. Made walking quite difficult. 

Went out about 1.26 miles and set up camp. Had 6 rods and 2 tip ups going with only 2 missed bites. No current, no marks, no fish. Very little fish coming into the parking lot before dark. It was a nice day to be out though. Counted around 40 shanties in town around 3 miles out. Ice was singing it's song when the sun started to drop. It was popping LOUD! 

Had around 18 inches of ice. Only saw 1 snowmobile and 2 quads break thru. One guy went flying off his machine. Ice was still sketchy getting out, but was solid for the majority of the way out. 

The guy at the bait store said 2 guys went swimming off mouse on Sunday........I wouldn't even look that direction if I were you guys.


----------



## Erieangler51

I was in the bait shop as the owner got the call Sunday morning around 7..Told everyone to use state park!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 74chrysler

Carpman what area were guys breaking through at and were they just breaking through the top layer that froze back up again. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## K gonefishin

Some of the ice and slush we saw this weekend was well over a foot thick/deep why do you think they broke through and not just hit a bad spot? 

I measured 13 inches twice 1.4 and 1.3 out of of state park


----------



## tomb

It's likely they were just breaking through false layer. Over 1' of slop most places, like Kgone said.


----------



## Carpman

That's what I meant. But still machines were getting submerged just from that layer. There is a thin layer of ice, then water, then another 10" of ice.


----------



## tomb

You should have seen it when the top was soft/thin Sunday. What a mess!


----------



## eyehunter8063

Nasty mess we hit a few spots that was 15 + inches of slush and water on top


----------



## catmoris

Was on ice yesterday and saw guys took of the hole their quad on west side of Catawba . Caught five eyes and one perch .


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## pistol

Fished west of cataba yesterday under great conditions except the fish wouldnt cooperate...lol we were 2.5 miles west near the city then moved a mile north up by F can. 4 of us got 4 but thats it. If we marked um we caught um, trouble was marking um. All the slush is frozen and its a nice ride out after you get past the 300 yds of frozen trenches from last Sat Sun. Now with the snow should be smoother especially if you have a sled. A quad will be ok too. Ice ranged from 15 to 20 inches of great ice.


----------



## Carpman

Yep and we have killer temps coming again. It will be locked in good

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 65redbeard

Thanks for the report


----------



## Carpman

Guys please be careful out there......the ice has completely changed from a week ago as far as movement goes.


----------



## SELL-FISH

What are you talking about the entire WB is locked up?


----------



## BigWoods Bob

Thanks for the heads up. Looking at the MODIS imagery....it looks like its still locked up from Pt. Peele across to Catawaba and through the whole rest of the Western Basin?? (or am I not seeing something you are??)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SELL-FISH

It is locked up I don't have a clue what he is talking about.


----------



## hiddenlake

Looks like different lake to me


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## B Thomas

Carpman said:


> Guys please be careful out there......the ice has completely changed from a week ago as far as movement goes.


You are misteading that pic, the open water is east of Kellys...I did hear of someone having to get pulled out of one of the cracks..got the wheels stuck in one of those Blades (side by side) atv


----------



## Big Chief

Fished 3 mile out of Catawba today. Closest thing to open water is an 8" wide crack on the way out. Never saw it on the way in?? Was fishing on 14" of beautiful ice


----------



## wertply616

glowgetter said:


> Cant wait to come to ohio and hopefully put a whooping on walter ! We are coming down next friday and am hoping to hook up with a ogf er to show us a good time and a safe trail. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Were not rookies when it comes to ice fishing for ohio walleyes . We have been there a bunch of times, using a guide/ airboat . Its just that erie can be intimidating .


Where are y'all guys from we ran into some New Yorkers yesterday


----------



## Fishman2025

This picture is a true representation of the west end of lake. 

Have ice fished it for years with openwater east of the islands. 

Be safe.

Lets let this thread die. It started on jan 19th.


----------



## Carpman

It's east of kelly's....I knew that. Point pelee is on the west side of the map. Saw people venturing out that way when we were out Monday. It was just a friendly warning that the ice moved quite a bit around that area. Didn't mean to wake up all the internet heroes.


----------



## loomis82

Don't think carpman was trying to scare anyone. .. take the advise for What you want.. Don't see people complaining or giving a hard time when he posts his results and areas he fished good or bad just saying. Too many people like to jump at the gun to bad talk someone. . Either take advice or don't know no one is forcing you either way.


----------



## hiddenlake

TY for all your reports Carp, always enjoy them


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Carpman

Thanks guys......just trying to help so no one is surprised when they drive up. That's all.


----------

